# Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?



## Mc-Slipper (5. Februar 2017)

*Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

Hallo mal ne Frage an euch Experten hier in der Runde.

Wir möchten den Gaming und Lanparty PC (Shuttle SX79R5 / i7 3820 / 16GB Quadchannel) meines Sohnes nun zum Geburtstag upgraden.
Dazu wird er die vorandene 2-Slot breite Zotac GTX 680 4GB (2x 6Pin PCIe Buchsen)
gegen die 2-Slot breite Zotac GTX 1080 AMP (2x 8Pin PCIe Buchsen) austauschen.

Das Netzteil ist das Shuttle PC63J (500W 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin) Der 8Pin Anschluss ist auch zum 6Pin trennbar und wird z.Zt. auch als 6Pin genutzt.

Die eigentliche Frage ist nun, langt das mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin bzw. sind 2x 8Pin zwingend bei der Zotac GTX 1080 AMP nötig?
Es gab um dieses Thema hier schon ähnliche Diskussionen (Adapter etc.), die mich aber nicht wirklich weiter brachten.
Meine Überlegung ist nämlich folgende:

1x 8 Pin PCIe Stromanschluss bringt 150W
1x 6 Pin PCIe Stromanschluss bringt 75W
Der PCI Express Steckplatz selbst liefert maximal 75W

Zotac gibt bei der noch verbauten GTX 680 4GB einen Stromverbrauch von 195W an.
Im Moment wird es also mit bis zu 225W versorgt (2x 6Pin = 150W + 75W PCI Express Steckplatz) = Alles im grünen Bereich!

Zotac gibt bei der einzubauenden GTX 1080 AMP einen Stromverbrauc von 230W an.
Das wären doch dann bei uns  300W (1x 6Pin = 75W + 1x 8 Pin = 150W + 75W PCI Express Steckplatz) = Müsste doch auch locker langen?

Oder habe ich da jetzt irgendeinen Denkfehler?

Die 2x 8Pin bei den heutigen Netzteilen bedeuten doch eigentlich nur das bis zu 300W geliefert werden können.
Aber wenn die Graka die doch nicht braucht?

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Die Zotac 1080 AMP möchte bis zu 230W, am liebsten weil es so verbreitet ist über 2x 8Pin Anschluss.
Ich kann ihr bis zu 300W liefern, das aber nur mit 1x 6Pin und 1x 8Pin 

Was meint Ihr, funktioniert mein Vorhaben, hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß und schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## RtZk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

Ich denke mal das Netzteil ist ziemlich alt und es kommt nicht nur auf die Watt Anzahl an! Ich würde keine 1080 mehr an ein altes Netzteil anschließen, welches schon zum Kaufzeitpunkt nicht gerade die Krönung war. Ich würde dir klar einen Netzteil Neukauf empfehlen. Falls ich falsch liege sorry es sieht mir aber nicht so aus als wäre es ein Markennetzteil, eher nach einem Chinaböller man findet auch nirgendwo Tests dazu.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

Hallo,

Zunächst mal - die Verbrauchsangaben sind absolut Werte - da muss man nicht auf die Aufteilung achten,dass macht die Karte selbst (siehe Aufreger der RX480 die zuviel aus dem PCI-E Slot gezogen hat).

Die Customdesigns unterscheiden sich in Sachen Leistungsaufnahme erheblich - eigentlich ist der Chip ja immer der gleiche aber das Powerlimit ist ausschlaggebend und das ist gerade bei der Amp Extreme ebenso extrem.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern das bei Anno über 300 Watt fließen.

Früher haben Grafikkarten eine konstante Last angefordert, dass hat sich mittlerweile ebenso stark geändert und stellt zusätzliche Ansprüche ans Netzteil - die Gefahr eines Defekts ist also da und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dann auch für die Karte und/oder Mainboard.

Ich würde dir dringend ein neues Marken Netzteil empfehlen, die Amp Extreme benötigt zwingend zwei 8 Pin Anschlüsse!


----------



## Mc-Slipper (5. Februar 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Netzteil ist ziemlich alt und es kommt nicht nur auf die Watt Anzahl an! Ich würde keine 1080 mehr an ein altes Netzteil anschließen, welches schon zum Kaufzeitpunkt nicht gerade die Krönung war. Ich würde dir klar einen Netzteil Neukauf empfehlen. Falls ich falsch liege sorry es sieht mir aber nicht so aus als wäre es ein Markennetzteil, eher nach einem Chinaböller man findet auch nirgendwo Tests dazu.


Das Netzteil ist ein Shuttle und gehört zum eigentlichen Komplett Mini PC SX79R5 von Shuttle.

Schau mal hier http://www.shuttle.eu/fileadmin/resources/download/docs/spec/barebones/SX79R5_d.pdf

Und hier das original verbaute Netzteil http://www.shuttle.eu/fileadmin/resources/download/docs/spec/accessories/PC63J_d.pdf

Shuttle ist praktisch mit seinen kleinen Gehäusen der Erfinder des HTPC.
Das kompakte Gehäuse ist eben ideal für meinen Sohn für LAN-Partys, daher hält er daran fest.
Durch die kompakte Bauform passt dort aber kein Standardnetzteil rein.
Wohl aber potente Hardware wie i7 3820 (Sockel 2011) sowie 325mm DualSlot Grafikkarten.

Naja und Chinaböller sind Shuttle auch nicht sondern qualitativ hochwertig aber auch hochpreisig und überteuert (wie Apple).
Passt ideal ins Wohnzimmer und auf den Schreibtisch oder eben auf ne LAN-Party.
Also für ihn ideal!

Hätte ich mir zwar nie gekauft, aber ich bekam ihn sehr günstig von einen Freund, weil der sich was neues baute.
Mein Sohn bekam ihn wiederum obergünstig von mir ;-D



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zunächst mal - die Verbrauchsangaben sind absolut Werte - da muss man nicht auf die Aufteilung achten,dass macht die Karte selbst (siehe Aufreger der RX480 die zuviel aus dem PCI-E Slot gezogen hat).
> 
> ...


Es ist "nur" die AMP, nicht die AMP EXTREME.
Die AMP ist 2 Slot breit (mehr passt nicht in das Shuttle Gehäuse)
Die AMP EXTREME ist 2,5 Slot breit, die passt leider nicht rein.

Habe gerade nochmals bei Zotac nachgesehen
1080 AMP = 230W
1080 AMP EXTREME = 270W

Von daher, was meinste mit meinen 300W die ich liefern kann?
Zumal die noch verbaute GTX 680 4GB 
195W zieht und die läuft bei Overwatch im Dauerbetrieb mit 81°C ohne Probleme!

Sind dann 35W mehr als die 680er, aber noch 70W Reserve bis zum 300W Limit des Nezteils.


----------



## Tischi89 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

ändert nichts daran, dass das netzteil schon alt ist und nicht sehr hochwertig und die grfikkarte sehr teuer und neu...es sollte mid. 5 jahre alt sein schätz ich mal...hol dir ein ordentliches Netzteil...wirst hier auch beraten


----------



## RtZk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*



Mc-Slipper schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist ein Shuttle und gehört zum eigentlichen Komplett Mini PC SX79R5 von Shuttle.
> 
> Schau mal hier http://www.shuttle.eu/fileadmin/resources/download/docs/spec/barebones/SX79R5_d.pdf
> 
> ...



Irgendeinen Formfaktor muss das Netzteil haben, so einfach ist das und dementsprechend kann man es auch gegen ein anständiges Netzteil austauschen.


----------



## Mc-Slipper (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

OK, welches Netzteil kannst Du denn empfehlen welches auch ins Shuttle Gehäuse passt?


----------



## Tischi89 (5. Februar 2017)

Corsair SF450 450W SFX12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SilverStone SFX Series SX550 550W SFX12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und ja...450 watt reichen 

SFX ist übrigens auch ein "Standard"

ahh mist hab grad gesehen dass es ein anderen Formfaktor hat...warte da muss ich mal ein wenig suchen da ich mich damit null auskenne...ich hab aber öfters gelesen das pico psus größteteils nciht so der hammer sein sollen...vllt schaust du trotzdem mal bei den maßen der sfx psus ob die nicht vllt auch passen


update: also tatsächlich würde ich zwar diese Graka immernoch nicht mit diesem Netzteil versorgen wollen aber ich finde grade auch keine anständige alternative...vllt mal auf die netzteil hardcore spezis warten ob die anderer Meinung sind.


----------



## Mc-Slipper (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Irgendeinen Formfaktor muss das Netzteil haben, so einfach ist das und dementsprechend kann man es auch gegen ein anständiges Netzteil austauschen.


Nein, schau doch bitte mal im Link dazu weiter oben.
Das ist ne spezielle Shuttle Geschichte, kein Standard.
Das Board Layout ist auch spezial Shuttle.
Allerdings haben sie das ab der Baureihe soweit geändert, das man jedes andere Mini-ITX darain verbauen kann.

Ich habe im Keller exakt nochmal des gleiche Shuttle SX79R5 stehen bis auf das nicht mehr vorhandene Board ist alles neuwertig.


----------



## Tischi89 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*



Mc-Slipper schrieb:


> Nein, schau doch bitte mal im Link dazu weiter oben.
> Das ist ne spezielle Shuttle Geschichte, kein Standard.
> Das Board Layout ist auch spezial Shuttle.
> Allerdings haben sie das ab der Baureihe soweit geändert, das man jedes andere Mini-ITX darain verbauen kann.
> ...



also das Problem bleibt aber dennoch: die Graka braucht 2x8pin...umzug in ein anderes gehäuse? Es gibt auch sehr schicke und schlichte htpc wo größere netzteile reinpassen oder du schaust mal wie viel platz in dem gehäuse ist und ob da einer der von mir geposteten reinpasst


----------



## Mc-Slipper (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*



Tischi89 schrieb:


> also das Problem bleibt aber dennoch: die Graka braucht 2x8pin...umzug in ein anderes gehäuse? Es gibt auch sehr schicke und schlichte htpc wo größere netzteile reinpassen oder du schaust mal wie viel platz in dem gehäuse ist und ob da einer der von mir geposteten reinpasst


Das genau ist doch meine Frage:
Wieso braucht sie unbedingt 2x 8Pin ( 300W) + 75W PCI Express Slot = 375W Gesamtleistung,
wenn Zotac einen Stromaufnahme von 230W für die AMP (nicht AMP EXTREME) angibt?

Mein Netzteil kann:
1x 6Pin (75W) + 1x 8Pin (150W) + 75W PCI Express Slot = 300W

Zumal die 230W die die 1080 zieht gerade mal 35W mehr sind als die 680 die noch drinn ist.

Ich denke einfach, es werden da sich die 2x 8Pin mittlerweile an den Netzteilen Standard sind keine 6Pin Buchsen megr verbaut.
Von der Leistungsaufnahme langt doch aber schon fast 6Pin (75W) + 8Pin  (150W) = 225W schon für die 1080 wenn sie 230W braucht.
Dazu noch die 75W aus dem PCI Express Steckplatz ergeben dann 300W Gesamtleistung.

Also 230W 1080 geht logisch nicht mit 2x 6Pin (2x75W = 150W) + 75W aus dem PCI Express sind 225W.
Da würde das Netzteil aussteigen.

Aber bei 6Pin mit 8Pin sollte das doch locker langen.
Die AMP EXTREME die laut Spec schon 270W braucht, würde auch ich nur ungern damit betreiben (passst ja eh nicht rein).

Aber ne 230W Karte mit 300W...
Da sehe ich im Mement kein Problem und wie gesagt die ate Kobi mit der GTX 680 hat gerade mal 35W weniger gezogen.


----------



## INU.ID (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*



Mc-Slipper schrieb:


> Es gab um dieses Thema hier schon ähnliche Diskussionen (Adapter etc.), die mich aber nicht wirklich weiter brachten.


Wieso "nicht weiter brachten"? Es gibt (da offensichtlich kein stärkeres NT für den Shuttle verfügbar) doch nur 3 Möglichkeiten.

Nr1: Einen passenden "X auf 8Pin" Adapter besorgen, wobei "X" für den Quell-Stecker steht (zb. 6Pin auf 8Pin, oder Molex/Dual-Molex auf 8Pin,...), und es einfach versuchen. Entweder klappt es, oder das NT schaltet bei/wegen Überlast ab.

Nr2: Eine andere (schwächere) Grafikkarte kaufen.

Nr3: Einen komplett neuen (Shuttle-) PC kaufen.


----------



## eXquisite (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

Puh, also - neue Grafikkarte wechseln mehrmals in der Sekunde den Takt, Spannung etc. das ist - eigentlich - nicht so gut für alte Netzteile, die anderen haben kein Unrecht. 
Da wie du sagst Shuttle eben kein Schrott ist sondern auch oft auf vernünftige OEM Sachen setzt würde ich dir einfach raten keine größere Karte als die GTX 680 zu verbauen. D.h. schau nach was mit ca. 190 Watt TDP.

Außerdem steht auf der Shuttle Website (habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen) das dieses Modell auch mit einer Radeon 7970 damals zu kaufen war. Wenn du herausfindest, ob dort das gleiche Netzteil wie in deinem Gerät verbaut ist, dann kannst du dir sicher sein, dass Karten bis 250 Watt generell kein Problem darstellen sollten.

Ich würde außerdem schauen das du dann eine Karte von Zotac / einem anderen Hersteller findest die mit den passenden Anschlüssen d.h. 1x 6 Pin 1x 8 Pin daherkommt, nur eine Marke zu kaufen weil die alte Karte von dieser kam ist quatsch - gibt genug solide Kühldesigns.

Selbst wenn eine Karte mit einer maximalen TDP spezifiziert ist, bauen die Hersteller oft bei den sehr langen, großen Designs einfach zu viele Anschlüsse ran, frag mich nicht warum.

Gruß


----------



## Mc-Slipper (5. Februar 2017)

Das einzige Gehäuse was ähnlich kompakt ist wie das Shuttle und Grafikkarten bis 350mm (das ist das Problem) aufnehmen kann, ist das 
Thermaltake Armor A30i Thermaltake - Germany - ARMOR A30i  - VM700A1W2N

Das kam 2013 auf dem Markt, Produktion eingestellt, Markt leer.
Selbst aus England sagte mir ein Händler ab.

Einige wie auch hier im Deutschland listen die noch, bestellt man aber, bekommt man die Aussage, "sorry nicht mehtr lieferbar".
Habs auch schon direkt bei Thermaltake versucht, keine Chance auf Restbestand, gibt's nicht mehr.

Ich selbst habe das Thermaltake Core V21, Thermaltake - Germany - Core V21 - CA-1D5-00S1WN-00
für mich persönlich das perfekte Gehäuse.
Ist aber den Junior wieder zu groß.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wieso "nicht weiter brachten"? Es gibt (da offensichtlich kein stärkeres NT für den Shuttle verfügbar) doch nur 3 Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Nr1: Einen passenden "X auf 8Pin" Adapter besorgen, wobei "X" für den Quell-Stecker steht (zb. 6Pin auf 8Pin, oder Molex/Dual-Molex auf 8Pin,...), und es einfach versuchen. Entweder klappt es, oder das NT schaltet bei/wegen Überlast ab.
> 
> ...


Nr4: Was passiert wenn ich in die Karte mit 6Pin + 8Pin betreibe?


----------



## Tischi89 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

dann passiert nicht viel...jedefalls nicht mit der gpu

hast du die Graka schon gekauft?


----------



## Mc-Slipper (5. Februar 2017)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Puh, also - neue Grafikkarte wechseln mehrmals in der Sekunde den Takt, Spannung etc. das ist - eigentlich - nicht so gut für alte Netzteile, die anderen haben kein Unrecht.
> Da wie du sagst Shuttle eben kein Schrott ist sondern auch oft auf vernünftige OEM Sachen setzt würde ich dir einfach raten keine größere Karte als die GTX 680 zu verbauen. D.h. schau nach was mit ca. 190 Watt TDP.
> 
> Außerdem steht auf der Shuttle Website (habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen) das dieses Modell auch mit einer Radeon 7970 damals zu kaufen war. Wenn du herausfindest, ob dort das gleiche Netzteil wie in deinem Gerät verbaut ist, dann kannst du dir sicher sein, dass Karten bis 250 Watt generell kein Problem darstellen sollten.
> ...


Super das ist doch mal ne Aussage.
Die 7970 wurde als unterstützt hier Shuttle Global - SX79R5 angezeigt.
Nicht mehr gaaaanz aktuell, aber es ist auch ne GTX 970 gelistet und eben auch die Radeon 7970.

Nur zur Info, das war niemals ein komplett PC.
Das war immer das Gehäuse, Mainboard und das von mir bereits erwähnte Netzteil in dem man dann seine eigene Hardware wie:
CPU, GPU, RAM, BD-Laufwerk, SSD, Festplatte verbaut.

Ich bekam den Shuttle wie gesagt von nen Freund der ihn sich 2012 so gebaut hatte (i7 3820 / Zotac GTX 680 4GB) weil es damals das beste war, was ins Shuttle passte und das Netzteil nicht überlastete.

Die Zotac 1080 AMP, weil Sohn ursprünglich die 1080 AMP EXTREME wollte, diese aber nicht passt und wir kein für ihn passendes Gehäuse finden.
Performancemäßig spielen sie in der gleichen Liga.
Er wisst ja wie die Jugend ist, wenn die sich was in den Kopf gesetzt haben...



Tischi89 schrieb:


> dann passiert nicht viel...jedefalls nicht mit der gpu
> 
> hast du die Graka schon gekauft?


Ist bestellt, kommt am Dienstag zu seinen Geburtstag


----------



## INU.ID (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*



Mc-Slipper schrieb:


> Nr4: Was passiert wenn ich in die Karte mit 6Pin + 8Pin betreibe?



Nr1: Sie startet nicht.

Nr2: Sie startet erstmal, bringt aber eine Fehlermeldung/einen Hinweis auf dem Bildschirm, dass etwas mit der Stromversorgung nicht stimmt. =>
Nr2.1: Sie läuft nicht.
Nr2.2: Sie läuft, drosselt aber ihre Leistung.
Nr2.3: Sie läuft.

Nr3: Sie startet ganz normal.

Ich tippe auf Nr2. Aber Versuch macht kluch. Beschädigen kannst du damit jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## Mc-Slipper (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

Prima, dann werden wir sie kommendes Wochenende einbauen, anschließend benchen und testen und dann hier berichten.
Ich hasse nämlich Forenbeiträge in den Hilfe gesucht wird, sich dann aber am Ende nicht mehr zum Stand der Dinge geäußert wird.

Also besten Dank euch allen schon mal.


----------



## Tischi89 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

zur not zurückschicken und eine mit zweimal 6pin holen


----------



## Mc-Slipper (5. Februar 2017)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Außerdem steht auf der Shuttle Website (habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen) das dieses Modell auch mit einer Radeon 7970 damals zu kaufen war. Wenn du herausfindest, ob dort das gleiche Netzteil wie in deinem Gerät verbaut ist, dann kannst du dir sicher sein, dass Karten bis 250 Watt generell kein Problem darstellen sollten.
> 
> Gruß


Zu kaufen gabs die wie bereits erwähnt nie mit Grafikkarte und Prozessor.
Diese Liste dort sagt aus mit welchen damals auf dem Markt verfügbaren Grafikkarten Shuttle getestet hat und welche von Shuttle als offiziell unterstützt bezeichnet sind in Bezug auf Leistungsaufnahme und Wärmeentwicklung.

Von daher ist Dein Hinweiß für mich Gold wert, Danke !
denn die gelistete ASUS Radeon HD 7970 hat wie Du schon geschrieben hast eine offizielle Leistungsaufnahme von 250W. 
Die 1080 AMP wie ebenfalls bereits erwähnt, 230W!

Von daher seh ich dem Wochenende hoffnungsvoll entgegen 



Tischi89 schrieb:


> zur not zurückschicken und eine mit zweimal 6pin holen


Nööh, dann lieber nen 6Pin auf 8in Adapter oder Molex auf 8Pin.

Es geht halt wirklich darum, läuft sie mit 6Pin und 8Pin, denn Leistungsmäßig würde das langen.


----------



## Klutten (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

Bitte vermeide Doppelposts. Wir haben hier einen "Bearbeiten"-Button und auch zum Zitieren kann man mehrere Beiträge markieren.


----------



## Venom89 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

Eine Frage so am Rande. Wieso nicht gleich eine Karte gekauft welche die richtigen Anschlüsse bietet? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mc-Slipper (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

Weil es eben die Graka sein sollte und man es auch mit Adapter lösen kann.
Das ist aber eigentlich bei dem Stromverbrauch von 230W nicht nötig, denn rechnerich langt 6Pin und 8Pin wie ich es schon beschrieb.
Guck mal bitte meinen Eingangspost.

Ich erklärs mal am "ähnlichen" Beispiel mit USB 2 und USB 3 (hier sind leider die Buchsen mechanisch gleich, das bitte mal ausblenden).

Den Wert zur Stromaufnahme habe jetzt mal erfunden nur um es am Beispiel besser zu verdeutlichen um was es mir eigentlich geht !!!

Also, Du hast eine EXTERNE USB 3 Festplatte/Brenner etc. welche eine Stromaufnahme von 1,2 Ampere hat.
Diese wird wegen dem hohen Stromverbrauch mit 2x USB 3 Y-Kabeln angeschlossen, denn:
Wie wir alle wissen

USB 3 liefert 900mA
USB 2 liefert 500mA

Schließt man jetzt die Festplatte/Brenner in folgenden Kombinationen an, dann passiert folgendes: 
2x USB 3 = läuft die Platte problemlos mit USB 3 Speed (max 300 MB/s)
1x USB 3 + 1x USB 2 läuft die Platte ebenfalls problemlos mit USB 3 Speed (max 300 MB/s) 
denn sie zieht sich jetzt 900mA aus USB 3 und die restlichen 300mA aus der USB 2Buchse die ja 500mA liefern kann.

Schließt  man jetzt aber die Festplatte/Brenner an 2x USB 2 an läuft sie wegen Unterspannung nicht an, denn 2x USB 2 liefern zusammen nur 1000mA = 1A.

Bei der PCIe Stromversorgung ist es eigentlich genau so, nur das sich hier die Stecker durch den mechanischen Aufbau unterscheiden (6pin / 8Pin).
Der  8Pin Stecker hat einen weitern Sense Kontakt, der fehlt logischerweise beim 6Pin.

Diese Spezifikation sagt der Karte bei gesteckt, "darfst 150W ziehen über diesen Stecker"
Fehlt dieser Sense (6Pin) sagt das der Karte "darfst nur 75W über diesen Stecker ziehen".

Mechanisch passt der 6Pin Stecker in die 8Pin Buchse und kann dann aber nur 75W liefern.

Daraus ergeben sich dann 300W Leistung die bei 230W Stromaufnahme der Grafikkarte locker ausreichend sind.
75W 6Pin
150W 8Pin
75W PCI Express Slot

Ich hoffe ich konnte es so ganz gut vermitteln.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

Wieso kaufst du dir nicht einen 6 Pin zu 8 Pin Adapter und gut?


----------



## CastorTolagi (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

Also die ZOTAC läuft bei mir nicht an, wenn ich 8+6 Pin einstöpsle.
Erst wenn alle Pins sprich 2x 8 belegt sind, wird die Karte gnädig und läuft.

Bei der Karte liegen auch zwei Kabel bei mit denen man 2x 6-pin auf 1x 8-Pin Adaptieren kann.

Sprich kaufen würde ich erst mal nur die Karte und dann die beiliegenden Adapter testen, ob die auch mit 1x adaptierten 6-Pin schon laufen.


----------



## Mc-Slipper (7. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst du dir nicht einen 6 Pin zu 8 Pin Adapter und gut?


Den habe ich gerade bestellt, ist morgen da.
Dann werde ich am Samstag zuerst versuchen die Graka mit 6Pin + 8Pin zu betreiben.
Wenn sie nicht will, habe ich ja dann den Adapter zur Hand.



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Also die ZOTAC läuft bei mir nicht an, wenn ich 8+6 Pin einstöpsle.
> Erst wenn alle Pins sprich 2x 8 belegt sind, wird die Karte gnädig und läuft.
> 
> Bei der Karte liegen auch zwei Kabel bei mit denen man 2x 6-pin auf 1x 8-Pin Adaptieren kann.
> ...



Die beigelegten Adapter bringen mir im meinem Falle nichts,  da mein Netzteil nur 1x 6Pin + 8Pin hat.
Die machen dann aus 2x 75W 6Pin 1x 150W 8Pin.
Man braucht dann also 4x 6Pin um auf 2x 8Pin zu kommen.
Ich muss und kann ja nur 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin nutzen,

Daher habe ich mir einen Adapter von 1x 6Pin auf 1x 8Pin bestellt.

Wenn allerdings Deine Zotac nicht anlief, kann das daran liegen das Dein 6Pin Stecker nach Spezifikation belegt ist und 2x 12V hat (Pin 1 und Pin 3)
Es gibt allerdings einge Netzteile wie auch das von unseren Shuttle das auf Pin 2 ebenfalls 12V angeschlossen hat.
Damit ist er identisch mit 8Pin der ebenfalls auf Pin 1 bis Pin 3 12V liegen hat.

Pin 4 ist dann bei 8 Pin der Sense Kontakt der bei Pin 6 fehlt und dadurch erkennt die Karte ob sie 75W oder 150W ziehen darf.

Mein 6 Pin Stecker kann also durch 3x 12V auf Pin 1 bis 3 auch 150W liefern, Netzteilmäßig müsste es also funktionieren.

Karte kam heute und am Samstag werden wir Sie einbauen.
Ich werde dann testen und berichten

Gruß an alle

Doppelpost, gelöscht


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*



Mc-Slipper schrieb:


> Mein 6 Pin Stecker kann also durch 3x 12V auf Pin 1 bis 3 auch 150W liefern, Netzteilmäßig müsste es also funktionieren.



Darum geht es gar nicht.
Das 6 Pin Kabel hat in der Regel einen kleineren Kabelquerschnitt. Schickst du also statt 75 150 Watt durch, kann es sein, dass das Kabel überlastet wird.


----------



## Mc-Slipper (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

Doch, genau darum geht es.
Es wird nicht 1 Kabel statt mit 75W nun 150W belastet, sondern

75W laufen normal über 2x 12V, das sind pro Leitung 37,5W = 3,125A
150W laufen immer über 3x 12V, das sind pro Leitung 50W = 4,166A

Der Kabelquerschnitt des Shuttlenetzteil ist recht dick und starr, das sollte das 1A Mehrbelastung abkönnen.

Der Adapter von 6Pin auf 8Pin ist auch heute gekommen.
Samstag geht's an den Umbau, dann wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

Wenn ich Kabelquerschnitt erwähne, dann meine ich natürlich den Querschnitt des Leitungsträgers und nicht des ummantelten Kabels.


----------



## Mc-Slipper (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*

So kurzes Feedback:
ZOTAC GTX 1080  AMP sitzt, passt, wackelt nicht und hat keine Luft 
Musste am Shuttle SX79R5 Gehäuse 2 Schnitte mit dem Dremel  ran.
Die Karte passt auf dem Millimeter in der Länge rein, aber es war kein Platz um sie irgendwie einzuschwenken.
Also über den Slotschrauben das Gehäuse von oben geöffnet um die Karte von oben um Haaresbreite einführen zu können.

Habe um sie nicht nochmal rausfriemeln zu müssen gleich den einen 6Pin auf 8Pin Adapter gleich mitverbaut.
Läuft alles bestens !!!

Boosttakt wird auch z.B. bei Overwatch mit 74% Lüfterdrehzal auch konstant gehalten!


----------



## Pu244 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP an 500W Netzteil mit 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin PCIe Stromanschluss möglich?*



Mc-Slipper schrieb:


> 75W laufen normal über 2x 12V, das sind pro Leitung 37,5W = 3,125A
> 150W laufen immer über 3x 12V, das sind pro Leitung 50W = 4,166A



Der Strom wird bei 6 und 8 Pin immer über 3 Adernpaare übertragen, der 8 Pin hat nur zwei  zusätzliche Masseanschlüsse, dies sagt der Graka das sie 150W aus dem Anschluß saugen kann. Das kritische ist meist die Steckverbindung, die hält etwa 7A pro Kontakt aus, also insgesamt etwa 250W. Nur bei einigen uralten (vor 2010), extrem billigen Netzteilen wurden extrem dünne Kabel verwendet, da macht dann aber meist das Netzteil schlapp, bevor die Kabel das qualmen anfangen



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich Kabelquerschnitt erwähne, dann meine ich natürlich den Querschnitt des Leitungsträgers und nicht des ummantelten Kabels.



Wobei ich mal vermute dass sie sich nicht die Mühe gemacht haben extra verschiedene Kabel zu verwenden, die dann auch noch eine wesentlich dickere Isolierung haben, nur um den Nutzer bösartig in die Irre zu führen.


----------

